# Why Greece?



## hecate (Jul 12, 2010)

While it's natural to grumble about things we don't like, I'd like to hear about the upside...why you [non-Greeks] have settled _and stayed _ here: in other words, what is it about living as an expat in Greece that works for you. Do you ever regret your choice?


----------



## priggipisa (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm Greek-American, but it was still an adjustment here. My husband is Greek, so main reason we stayed and up to now his job was doing well. However, my one regret is in regards to jobs here. Speaking Greek, thought it'd be easier... but there is age discrimination with employers often looking for 20-35 y/o, and rarely do you see anything over 35. 

Like everywhere, it has it's ups and downs. I've been asked wasn't it better in the US? and asked isn't it better here? To which I reply, it's best wherever I decide it to be. It's up to me and my outlook.


----------

